# Kansas City Herf - May 3rd, 2008



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

*May 3rd, 2008*

Talking to Chad ... and we wanted to try & get one more in before the upcomming Hillbilly Herf.

I'm awaiting the particulars, as the Kansas City smoking ordinance will be voted on April 8th. If this is voted out, I'm trying to get one of the party rooms at "O'Dowd's" in Zona Rosa, otherwise I will contact Sidepockets in Bonner Springs (where we had our last big herf)

One way or another .... mark your calendars for 05-03-08 and I'll start a thread when the details are solid.

WOOT !!

Doug


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

I'll try to make this one. I've got it penciled in and I was hoping to make one more trip to KC before June.

FYI- It was good to see youse at the Oliva event!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Well who knows...I'll watch this thread...I might just be able to make it...


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

volum said:


> Well who knows...I'll watch this thread...I might just be able to make it...


Would be great to meet ya !



Oog Oog said:


> I'll try to make this one. I've got it penciled in and I was hoping to make one more trip to KC before June.
> 
> FYI- It was good to see youse at the Oliva event!


You too, brother.


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll definitely be there if it is possible for me to do so :tu


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

We're some herfing fools up here!

May 3rd... it's on my calendar.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

can't make it, i'll be in ft. hood, tx for a couple weeks at that time.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

I might try to head home that weekend, but can't promise anything. It'd sure be fun!


----------



## cf2112 (Feb 27, 2005)

I'm out that is our 2 man scramble/calcutta and my partner and I are defending champs.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

cf2112 said:


> I'm out that is our 2 man scramble/calcutta and my partner and I are defending champs.


Had to look it up .. lol ... happy golfing(?)


----------



## cf2112 (Feb 27, 2005)

monsoon said:


> Had to look it up .. lol ... happy golfing(?)


If not for golf tourney money my cigar budget would be cut in half and this is the biggest in the state. Last year the calcutta had $69,000 in 4 flights, $20,000 in our flight. They split the $ 10% to the club then 50% for 1st, 30% for 2nd, 20% for third plus tournament $ it can be a good weekend.


----------



## wyork (Feb 17, 2008)

count me in.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

I should be in. Me and the Mrs. put a contract on a house and listed ours for sale at the end of last week though. This kind of puts alot of things up in the air. If this goes down and timing makes me miss the Hillbilly herf I'm gonna be very . We'll see, hopefully timing and funds will be on my side the next few months. p


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

I am putting it on the calendar.


----------



## IslandRick (Aug 20, 2007)

Looking forward to it.

Rick
:cb


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Just an update ... 

The smoking ban (boo hiss hiss boo) gets voted on today/tonight for KC Mo. If it passes (hiss boo boo hiss) I'll get this going in another location. (Bonner springs again, more than likely) ... otherwise, I'll contact O'Dowd's and see what we can do.

Either way, I hope to solidify things with this & start a new thread with the details when those details are concrete.


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

So what's the word?


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

monsoon said:


> Just an update ...
> 
> The smoking ban (boo hiss hiss boo) gets voted on today/tonight for KC Mo. If it passes (hiss boo boo hiss) I'll get this going in another location. (Bonner springs again, more than likely) ... otherwise, I'll contact O'Dowd's and see what we can do.
> 
> Either way, I hope to solidify things with this & start a new thread with the details when those details are concrete.


The ban doesn't take effect for 60 days so we should be able to have this herf anywhere we want.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

dantzig said:


> The ban doesn't take effect for 60 days so we should be able to have this herf anywhere we want.


Wish that were the case.....and it is, but only after 9pm untill the new ban goes into effect.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1578065#post1578065

Woot


----------

